
New Way to Discover Food Places Near You - makanpro
https://www.makan.pro/en
======
pssflops
What is the range of this? There is little documented. It could not locate the
any results for the ten items I tried with my location enabled that I know
already exist. Being in the outskirts of Chicago, I am in an area inundated
with restaurants of all varieties and this could not return any results.

